# 12 pound test



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

the only excitment sunday morning.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

WTF?????????


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

what is he talking about:banghead


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

dude...wtf?


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Dude 

What the fuck are talkin about?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *olilly (5/3/2009)*the only excitment sunday morning.


*I was there and the 12lb was good, but I think the 8lb was way better. *

*You must have been out on the end. *


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on Curtis 8 lb??? Inshore oughta be 6 lb.... :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

